# AKC/Eukanuba dog show



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

The show is in early December so wouldn’t they be having qualifying shows going on right about now? I’m interested in going to watch a local or regional dog show (if there is one in my area). 

I did not see a schedule on the AKC website, though. Are the local/regional qualifying shows all ready over??


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I believe Eukanuba is no longer an invitational. It's just another dog show.


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe only last year was open to celebrate the 125th year. That's the only reason I was able to go  Here is a link telling you the ways dogs qualify for entry:
American Kennel Club - AKC/Eukanuba National Championship
There's also a list of the top 20 dogs in each breed on there.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I know the ways they can qualify, but from the buzz from the other exhibitors, they were planning on changing it to a non qualifier. Maybe that's changed *shrug*


----------

